

Ask HN: Feedback on Brand New Social Online Dating Site - SoWink

SoWink brings you the next generation of social online dating, an unparalleled experience unlike any other. Sign up today and discover for yourself how SoWink will revolutionize your dating world!<p>http://sowink.com<p>Please take a moment and provide some feedback, good or bad. Our team is always open to suggestions and requests.<p>Don't forget to Like Us on Facebook and Follow us on Twitter!
======
SoWink
<http://www.sowink.com> \- SoWink Landing Page

<http://www.facebook.com/sowink> Like Us, Thanks

<http://www.twitter.com/sowink_inc> Follow Us, Thanks

Clickable links for your convenience.

------
avree
At this point, you're basically spamming HN. This is your 3rd posting of your
site in a week—you haven't even incorporated the majority of the feedback from
your previous go-round.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316652>

------
mdoyle
There's nothing to provide feedback on? Looks like it could be a fun concept
but I have no idea how you plan to revolutionise my dating world?

------
jwang815
Definitely need to see more stuff before we can give real feedback. It's just
a Coming Soon page right now.

------
Andrenid
There's nothing there, it's just a landing page.

